# Zoanthid growth!



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys Check out the growth! Also they have changed from the greenish to more yellow now. Thanks to my new Leds.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

That is quite a bit of growth. How long did it take to get that growth? The yellow tips morphing from the leds looks really good.

Do you know what the name of the zoa is?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

jmb said:


> That is quite a bit of growth. How long did it take to get that growth? The yellow tips morphing from the leds looks really good.
> 
> Do you know what the name of the zoa is?


Thanks.

I have had them for about a month or so. I also bought them as watermelon Zoanthids, But the tips went yellow not green lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

good job! Looking fab!


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

You can token them Lemon or banana Zoanthids . I have also seen nuclear green zoas go all yellow under leds they look really nice. 

What led lights are you using?


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Good stuff Kelly! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

jmb said:


> You can token them Lemon or banana Zoanthids . I have also seen nuclear green zoas go all yellow under leds they look really nice.
> 
> What led lights are you using?


I am using 16 .5 watt blue and 12 .5watt UV they aren't strong with my t5s on but they make great night lights. I run them all the time though. I also ordered them online and put them in my current fixture myself.

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

what kind of coral is that? how long did it take for that change?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Watermelon Zoanthids, about 1 month and a week or so. From the first picture was how I bought it.


----------

